# Central FL meet?



## mobeious (Jan 26, 2007)

So anyone want to set up a Central florida meet? maybe a bbq get together... i can also try to get iasca there i know the local event host. let me know if any of you guys want to do this maybe in may sometime


----------



## hemimaddness (Jun 2, 2008)

works for me i would go


----------



## mobeious (Jan 26, 2007)

ok if i can get 7-10 people ill get ahold of iasca


----------



## hemimaddness (Jun 2, 2008)

this will have sound q ?? i know of four other guy's that will come as long as there is a sound q comp. let me know


----------



## mobeious (Jan 26, 2007)

ya SQ comp and prolly the usual IASCA stuff like bassboxing and what not


----------



## hybridspl (May 9, 2008)

I'm in! Unfortunately just as a spectator for now. Someday I will finish my car...


----------



## mobeious (Jan 26, 2007)

ok i got ahold of the iasca guy today and he said he has to have atleast 6-8 people that enter into the SQ portion to do it ... so if u are 100% going to enter the comp please PM me .. also the show would be held in orlando


----------



## zGhost (Oct 28, 2008)

Keep this updated please. I wouldn't enter but I would definitely go and check it out and meet a few DIYM members while I'm at it.


----------



## bass_lover1 (Dec 10, 2005)

I'm up for a meet/bbq type deal. If you do end up getting IASCA there, I won't be competing but it would be nice to have that regardless.


----------

